# Three Essential Torches/Flashlights



## Barrington (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi. I've just joined this forum today although I've been reading it for a while. I live in the UK so I generally refer to torches rather than flashlights!

By local standards I have a small collection of around 16 torches - but even this is considered dangerously eccentric by most of my friends. I'd be very interested to know what you guys with large collections would choose if you had to restrict yourselves to just three torches. (Scary huh?!) To start the ball rolling here are my choices and my reasons for them: -

1) Thrunite Ti3. This would be (is) my edc torch attached to my keyring. Anything larger is not (in my opinion) an edc light. Even a AA torch is too large for me to carry around with me all the time. I almost went for the Olight i3S CU EOS Brass which I really like except for the strange decision to make it always switch on at its highest setting then step down. I much prefer a torch to switch on at its lowest setting then step up if required. Or at least have a memory and switch on at its previous setting. (Like the Thrunite.) There may well be better torches of a similar size such as the Surefire but this just seems too expensive for what it does.

2) Thrunite TC10 V2. This seems to be a great general purpose torch. It is powerful enough for the vast majority of uses and seems to me to have a perfectly judged balance between flood and throw. The clincher is that it can be charged by usb using a cable into my laptop, a car charger or a phone charger. There may be torches with a better balance of features but I'm not (yet?) aware of one.

3) Petzl Zipka. I find a headtorch extremely useful for so many activities. I have a more powerful headtorch but if I had to pick just one then this would be it. I particularly like the way the cord disappears to nothing when not in use. It can be popped in a pocket or a bag and takes up very little space. I also find the cord just as comfortable as a strap on such a light item.

So these are my three picks along with my reasons for choosing them. I would love to hear what other people would go for if they had to restrict themselves in this way.

Barrington


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome to the site.

My choices would be small, medium and large for the circumstances my current assortment accels at. Don't want to commit to brand or model since it will likely change before the year closes. 
One for the pants pocket, one that is say 6 volt (2x123 type) and one with a D sized tube with a large reflector to be used to search with. 
Note the pocket sized would have a clip that allows it to become a headlamp.


----------



## torchsarecool (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi barrington
Im sorry, but three torches just isnt enough. It doesnt even cover my need of throwers. That being EDC, compact, no spill aspheric, mega thrower.
Then flooders require similar sub categories.
Then there are lights which just look great rather then being practical.
Its just impossible to reduce to 3 
Anyway, welcome to cpf


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2017)

:welcome: I like variety in lights, all flavours, all sizes ...............I have a TiS on my work keys, but on car keys i prefer even smaller like 10180 fuel(4.2v around 1/2 the size of an AAA cell). 

little lights



Car keys



Some other little lights



Some small



small to medium




A medium ish(pop can)



Larger side of medium



Large lights




Thats roughly what i class in sizes, but for EDC(not on car key EDC's) so in coat pocket, i like 16340 sizes or 18350. Find it a good happy medium for me, output/run time/size. Sometimes i will stretch to the odd 18650 if compact enough(not a large head). 

I EDC 16650 or 18650 in work(pocket) sometimes, not an issue for me there as it will come out of my pocket regular for use.


----------



## PiperBob (Feb 27, 2017)

One of them would definitely be this:

https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/nebo6327

It's a 3xAAA stick with a side mounted flood. I have an earlier version with discrete LEDs. I find it really useful for things like working under the kitchen sink, or working on an engine. The magnetic clip comes in handy. Oh, and you can use a beer can to hold it upright ;-) 

One would be a headlamp, but I don't have one yet that I'm happy with.

The third would be hard to pick. Maybe the Maglight Solitaire that I've been carrying recently, though I find it a bit too bright. I also have a bright 2x18650 zoom light by UltraFire that could be a contender. Hard to pick, but the first two are for sure.


----------



## torchsarecool (Feb 27, 2017)

So thats your 3 lights eh Ven :laughing:


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2017)

I missed the bit you had to pick 3 :laughing:

No chance then..................


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd get rid of the keychain format category because its not needed in my opinion. I'd also try to get a big light that's a decent compromise of throw and flood, so *Thrunite TN35* is my pick for that class 

For pocket EDC you'd want something that's small, but can be counted on, *HDS High CRI Rotary* will fit almost all of your day to day needs. 

For the third category I'd want an angle floody light that handles all of your up close work, can be used as a headlamp or even a work light with the magnet tail. *Armytek Wizard Pro* takes the cake here. 

Bonus round is a pocket thrower, *Zebralight SC600w mkIII Hi* is the obvious winner


----------



## xxo (Feb 27, 2017)

My 3 would be:

Keychain - 1AA Solitaire LED.

After dark EDC - Streamlight 1L-1AA.

Large thrower/general purpose/things go bump in the night light - 3D Mag ML300.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 27, 2017)

If I had to pick just 3;

- Lumintop Tool AAA for when I don't have much space and need a small light

- Malkoff MD2 with the M361N-LMH for most of my standard outdoor tasks

- Fenix RC40 for that wow factor


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 27, 2017)

TiCN Draco on neck lanyard, permanent carry

170N Rotary, main light

140 Clicky, spare battery holder

--------------------------------------------------------------

I wanted nothing but AAA lights when I started here, but eventually found carry positions that have made me happy with the extra output options, UI features and controlability of the Rotary in particular.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thrunite Ti3, good enough, cheap, nice levels and warm tint, AAA battery size, compact and light enough to hang on a necklace and always have on hand. 

Zebralight H600w Mk II or MK III, great light, great value for its cost, 18650 battery, makes a fine edc with an H style pocket clip locked on permanently with heat shrink tubing. The light slips just fine into the head band with picket clip in place. 

Armytek Predator or similarly throwing light, powered by one or two 18650 batteries. 

These aren't necessarily The Best, but for a couple hundred dollars they cover a lot of different uses while being light, durable, and a good value for their cost, imo. 

... EXCEPT 

-with Armytek you really need to wring the light out when you first get it to make sure you didn't get a lemon (bad solder joint? bad component?)... run max and strobe, get it hot and run down some batteries. 

-ZL H600w really might be the best all around, if I could have only two lights I'd have two of them.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 28, 2017)

Three essential torches - keyring, midsize programmable EDC, and heavy duty backup ...

● Peak Eiger
● HDS Clicky
● SureFire C3 with Malkoff dropin(s)

or, Cadillac / Corvette version ...

● JiL J2
● Oveready BOSS
● Lupine Betty

or, Rolls-Royce / Ferrari version ...

● Ku Ti LF2XT
● Cool Fall Tri-V
● McGizmo TerraRam


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 28, 2017)

I can cover most of my bases with three:
Nitecore NU30 headlight- from 1 lumen to over 400 lumens, 3 oz., usb rechargeable, has high C.R.I. and red l.e.d.s.
Goal Zero Micro Flash lantern- flashlight, lantern, and area light all with a dimmer and USB rechargeable
Klarus ST15- 10-1100 lumens, USB rechargeable when used with special Fenix batteries, great thrower, replaceable batteries

This is just for everyday carry. For work, I'm not giving up my Milwaukee 3000 lumen Trueview Floodlight or my Ridgid 2500 lumen Light Cannon. For fun, I like having around my 4000 lumen Nitecore Tiny Monster, a 1300 lumen Bushnell Cree MK-R rechargeable light, and several other lights that may be too bright for practical use.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 28, 2017)

Ummm, let me think...Malkoff, Malkoff, Malkoff. 

One of those would be a M31 with two AAs, then probably a MDC 16340, and either a 18650 Hound Dog or V5 Wildcat.


----------



## Boko (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Barrington, what a great idea for a thread!
My three choices would be:
1: Maglite Solitaire incandescent with an Eneloop in it. Can't be beaten for the nocturnal call of nature. It's dim, silent and you can't accidentally turn it on high.
2: Zebralight H 31w, which is great for most other things- night hiking and running, backpacking, going to the pub and so on.
3: I like your Thrunite Ti3 choice but I think I'll stick with my 4sevens Preon P1 in toxic green just because it's such a delightful object.
And, yes they're all torches to me.


----------



## Barrington (Feb 28, 2017)

Well this has turned out very well already! Thanks for your input everyone.

One of the reasons I started this thread was to see what people with far more knowledge than me considered their favourite or most useful torches. I guess I'm using you guys as a way of learning more about what is out there myself - and you've already given me lots of interesting stuff to check up on. Many of the makes and models you've mentioned I've never even heard of so I'm looking forward to a bit of enjoyable research. I have a feeling there are going to be a few more items added to my wish list!

I do have one question for UK based contributors. Several people have already talked in glowing terms laughing of Zebralight torches. This is a brand I've already had my eye on. Does anyone know of a good UK stockist ie. with a reasonable range and prices?

Thank you all once again. This is good fun.

Barry


----------



## cp2315 (Feb 28, 2017)

I will only list stock lights

1. Surefire G2x, great all around, indoor, outdoor, camping, hiking, reliable and light weight
2. Eagletac D25C, great EDC, small and versatile
3. Nitecore MH20GT, small but powerful, little thrower too.


Well three lights is impossible. 30 might work for me.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 28, 2017)

Barrington said:


> I do have one question for UK based contributors. Several people have already talked in glowing terms laughing of Zebralight torches. This is a brand I've already had my eye on. Does anyone know of a good UK stockist ie. with a reasonable range and prices?



https://www.flashaholics.co.uk/

That site is very good, great customer service and quick delivery. Enter site at own risk, don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 28, 2017)

Hard to pick just 3 flashlights... er, torches  ... the list would have been different 6 months ago, and will almost certainly change in the future...

1) Zebralight H52w -- a headlamp is indispensable for working around the house, camping, repairing cars, etc. and I use this one pretty much every day. It's got a great tint, great beam profile (I've put some diffuser film on the lens for close-up work), great build quality, and excellent driver efficiency. The high mode (280) is bright enough for my purposes, the fuel source (AA) is readily available, and the UI allows instant access to three (programmable/adjustable) brightness levels from off. It's light enough to be comfortable but sturdy enough to survive a drop onto concrete. The only thing I'd do differently if I had to replace it would be to buy the floody model with the etched lens, H52Fw. 
-- Some folks complain that the UI is too complicated; I personally don't believe that's the case.

2) Foursevens Quark Pro/Tactical -- These are technically discontinued, but still available on eBay for a very reasonable price. I really like the old-school UI (two mode groups controlled by tightening/loosening the head), the fact that they're current-controlled (no PWM), and the fact that they can be used with a variety of battery types by simply swapping battery tubes. The low-voltage models will run on 1 or 2 NiMH cells, 1 or 2 alkaline primary cells, 1 or 2 L91 primary cells, 1 x CR123 primary cell, or 1 x 16340, 14500, 16650, etc. li-ion cell. These are not small lights per se, but I find the 1xAA setup fits my hand perfectly for day-to-day use, and the 1xCR123 setup is ideally compact for hiking, etc. while still being big enough to hold onto. Quarks also have really sturdy pocket clips that can be removed or installed without needing tools. 
-- Besides being discontinued, the biggest drawback is that they are available in any tint you like ... so long as you like cool white. 

3) Eagletac D25A Clicky -- I have a number of 1xAA lights similar to the D25A, but if I had to pick one of them, I'd have the Eagletac. For day-to-day pocket carry, it's just about perfect. It is very small and lightweight for its format, with a decent bolt-on clip, usable clicky switch, and an old-school, intuitive UI similar to what I described above in #2. Eagletac has made it available with multiple emitters, (including my favorite, Nichia 219, and other neutral white options), and they seem to be continuing to develop the product by releasing incremental updates each year. The Titanium models are especially nice. 
-- Biggest drawbacks? A) The mode spacing, and the way the modes are toggled off and on with a "moonlight on" setting is less-than-perfect design. B) Some folks complain about PWM on the low and medium modes, but I never notice any flickering in actual use. C) There's a blue corona around the very outside of the beam when white-wall-hunting at very close range, due to (I believe) some AR coating on the lens. Again, not an issue for actual use.

Only thing I'd add as a runner-up is the Nitecore TIP. It's a great keychain light, available with high-cri N219 emitter, moonlight mode, and excellent mode spacing. Very bright for it's size/weight. It's with me every day, and I'd be sorry if I had to give it up. It had a bit of a rocky initial release, but if you get a recent one without the battery lockout issue, you're likely going to be happy with it. If for some reason one of the above choices was unavailable, I'd substitute this one.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 28, 2017)

Again, it's hard to chose just one for each category.

For EDC, I would have to chose between my Nitecore Tip CRI, Streamlight Microstream, or Lumintop Copper Tool. [I really like high CRI lights, if you haven't guessed]

For mid size it would be between my Nitecore EA11, EA41, or EA45S. Obviously the last two do better at run time and throw, but the EA11 really packs a lot into such a small light. It is real comfortable on my belt, to the point I only notice it when I have to fasten my seat belt.

For 'in your face' or 'reach out and touch someone' I have to go with my Nitecore TM16GT, although the P30 is looking real good as well, mainly because of its smaller size. But for really letting someone know that I see them out there, the TM16GT fits the bill.

I've also got a G2, 6P, and Seraph 6 that would fit somewhere in the first or second category, but they are basically shelf queens now.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 28, 2017)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I can cover most of my bases with three:
> Nitecore NU30 headlight- from 1 lumen to over 400 lumens, 3 oz., usb rechargeable, has high C.R.I. and red l.e.d.s.
> Goal Zero Micro Flash lantern- flashlight, lantern, and area light all with a dimmer and USB rechargeable
> Klarus ST15- 10-1100 lumens, USB rechargeable when used with special Fenix batteries, great thrower, replaceable batteries
> ...



I'm shocked that there's no Fenix in there


----------



## seery (Feb 28, 2017)

Couldn't imagine life without a headlamp, lantern, and flashlight.

Therefor that's an easy choice for me...

_Fenix HL55 Headlamp

Fenix CL25R Lantern

Acebeam K60 Flashlight_


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 1, 2017)

Out of the limited selection I have it would be as follows,

Eagletac D25A2 Clicky for my edc

Fenix HL35 headlamp for hands free use

Fenix TK41 for throw and longer runtimes


----------



## gravelmonkey (Mar 1, 2017)

Welcome to CPF, always good to see more UK members!

My top 3 (well, most used) are:

1) BLF-348 - AAA powered, pocketable High CRI for day-to-day carry.
2) Zebralight H600w - Reasonably floody, great tint, headlamp or handheld.
3) Xeno G42 upgraded to neutral white XP-G2 - Good throw, built like a tank, max can run without overheating.

Re. Zebralights, I've ordered 2 H52c's directly from Zebralight and the H600w from flashaholics.co.uk as I needed it delivered quickly.


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 1, 2017)

Thrunite TN4A= all purpose utility light, Thrunite 1Av3 EDC, and Thr


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 1, 2017)

Thrunite T10 bedroom night time


----------



## Grijon (Mar 2, 2017)

Just three flashlights/torches, eh? That is indeed a tough one.

*Malkoff Hound Dog Neutral XM-L2 (V3) MD4*. The beam profile and amount of lumens on Low is about the most balanced single setting that I've found for practically any situation while going a long ways on battery power; it's low enough to use indoors, even at close range, while being focused enough to shine far into the dark outdoors to look at something ahead (or away) while walking - and it goes well over 20 hours on a pair of 18650s. High is awesome and always available if you need it. Neutral tint for the win!

Similarly, Malkoff M61WLL is just so balanced and pleasing; plenty powerful enough for outdoor walking but easy to use at close range, while going over 10 hours on a set of primaries. Put her in an MD2 or MD3 with a Hi/Low ring and the awesomeness squares with a Low that really will last about forever. 

The Hi/Low ring opens the option to trade the WLL for one of the following to swap battery life for output: M61WL, M61NL, M61W, M61N and all the 219 variants. I like neutral, warm and hi-cri - but the *Malkoff M61WLL in MD3 with Hi/Low ring* would be my first choice if limited to only one. LED efficiency and robustness with warm tint and two modes while looking like an incandescent!

Only one spot left. We're committed to CR123A and li-ion now, so *Malkoff MD2, Hi/Low ring, M61 219B V2* will finish off this trio. 93CRI and a lumen output not offered by the other two combinations, along with the option of a battery-saving Low.

This list is for my current real-world conditions - a different list would have to be made for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI!

Great thread!


----------



## mfunnell (Mar 2, 2017)

Hmmm. Three only. In that case, of lights I actually have, it would be a Fenix E01 on my keychain, a Jetbeam Jet-1 MK "Professional" as pocket EDC and a Jetbeam SRA40 as a larger option. I flip-flopped between the SRA40 and my Klarus RS20 - but decided the 4xAA of the SRA40 was more practical, plus there's this. But it was a tough call on versatility.

I'm thankful that a limit of three isn't a real-life limit 

...Mike

P.S. And because we're being po-faced and practical, I've had to leave out my favourite light, my Nitecore EC11. It may not be as practical in a lot of ways, but I really like it.


----------



## zulumoose (Mar 3, 2017)

4 is better, but if it has to be 3 then:-

Olight I3e-Eos on keychain - aaa batteries and great light, bulletproof.
A belt/pocket carry light with multiple modes and a long run-time, eg Olight S2
A flexible headlamp, LED LENSER H7 has continuously variable power (to 250 Lumens) and focus from tight to floody, as well as variable tilt, takes 3xAAA.

So with a set of 4 Nimh AAA's, a couple of 18650's, a USB charger and car adaptor, a charger/power bank that works multi chemistry (eg Lii 100) I can charge up everything including my phone with a wall outlet, computer, 18650 or car, and 2 out of 3 lights can be powered with one 4-pack of Alkaline AAAs available anywhere.

This entire kit could fit in a lunchbox sized Tupperware or a handbag.

Bonus points for 4th option - my 6D Maglite with LED conversion, runs forever and can be used to club to death stampeding mammoths.


----------



## ven (Mar 3, 2017)

Nope ......................still cant pick 3 ......................can we make it 15?!?!? :naughty:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 3, 2017)

ven said:


> Nope ......................still cant pick 3 ......................can we make it 15?!?!? :naughty:



Three won't even cover the Malkoffs for me ! 15 would be much better


----------



## badbs101 (Mar 3, 2017)

Boko said:


> Hello Barrington, what a great idea for a thread!
> 
> 1: Maglite Solitaire incandescent with an Eneloop in it. Can't be beaten for the nocturnal call of nature. It's dim, silent and you can't accidentally turn it on high.



The haters refuse to understand this light. I have one and get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BloodLust (Mar 3, 2017)

My current EDC..
Keychain - Jetbeam Mini-1






Pocket light - I still carry a Fenix LD10 R5 with diffuser tip. My favosite interface which is why I haven't upgraded in years.
3 lumen low & 100 lumen turbo plus good spacing in between with L-M-H are sufficient. SOS and hidden mode strobe.
No memory mode with tail clicky. The last interface I liked from Fenix.
100 lumen range covers enough general work. Remember that 50 lumens and above were considered "tactical" lights and 65 lumens was the Surefire standard back then.

My bag light is a Klarus XT11 upgrade.

----------

If I had to buy new ones, I'd lean towards warm/neutral and floody for keychain and pocket lights.

Keychain maybe a Thrunite T10

Zebralight H52fw neutral white AA/14500 for pocket light/headlamp.

Maybe a Klarus XT11GT or RS18 for an EDC bag light. Or a thrower by Vinh.


----------



## Gt390 (Mar 3, 2017)

Small always in pocket= Arc AAA with snow led ( just because that is the one I have )

EDC in a coat pocket or holster= Malkoff MDC AA with vme head and m31 nichia 219b 

big bright in the truck or around the house= 3D maglight with some very bright led, not sure what it is.


----------



## Barrington (Mar 4, 2017)

Gosh! So much information to take in! Thanks for all the contributions, they have made fascinating reading. I'm learning a lot. My thoughts so far: -


1) What an enormous variety of lights you have picked! Not just different makes and models but different types too.

2) Some manufacturers evidently inspire particular affection. Two that I’ve noticed are Malkoff and Zebralight. I am already familiar with Zebralight – but I can’t for the life of me decide which model I should put on my wish list first! I had never heard of Malkoff before but I can’t help noticing that people who like Malkoff torches like them A LOT. Often going for exclusively Malkoff lights. This seems to me to be a very encouraging sign!


3) EDC evidently means very different things to different people. I only carry a AAA torch at all times. But I will pick up something larger if I think there is a chance I might need it. Some of you clearly carry quite substantial bits of kit around with you on a regular basis!


4) It is obviously very difficult indeed for people with large collections to whittle their choices down to just three. But that would make it all the more fascinating if you managed to do it! (I’m talking to you Ven! :thumbsup: Oh and while I’ve got your attention could you please tell me what make your three “larger side of medium” torches are? I’ve seen torches with that sort of hieroglyph logo before but not been able to work out what they are.)


I’m really enjoying discovering more about this fascinating subject. I’ve spent a good few hours searching online to find out what some of you are referring to. I had no idea there was so much out there! I’d love to hear from more of you. Thanks.

Barry

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## archimedes (Mar 4, 2017)

Ven will be by shortly, I am certain, with the details ... but I think you are asking about V54 torches[emoji317]


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes! v54




Vinhs signature on his lights

Larger side of medium :laughing: 

Well the k60vn is one for sure, huge hot spot, decent throw and plenty of bright spill
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401941-K60vn-First-XHP70-Thrower



Another special light in that size , the x40vn triple quad up top



tk75vnQ70 would be another choice , fantastic light!



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406724-TK75vnQ-Best-Searchlight
Hopefully answered this question right or at least understood it this time :laughing: 


Cheers!


----------



## Barrington (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow that was quick! Thanks Ven. And, yes, perfectly answered - I can read it now you've told me what it is.  Some of those lights look very fancy indeed!

Barry


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 4, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> I'm shocked that there's no Fenix in there



I might be able to sub the Nitecore NU30 for a Fenix HL26R when it becomes available, but I'm pretty happy with the Nitecore. Find me a Fenix lantern that is a lantern, flashlight, and area light with a dimmer on each, is light and compact, 18650 battery based and USB rechargeable, warm white, and can be charged while in use, for under $25 and I'll consider getting one. For the flashlight, the Klarus ST15 goes up to 1100 lumens with a regular 18650, protected or unprotected (not button top battery). It also only cost me $40 while similar Fenix lights were around $75. Build quality is similar and I can buy some 2600 mAH Fenix micro U.S.B. rechargeable batteries for it to make the light rechargeable in the field.

Fenix got me hooked on flashlights in 2007 when lights like the P3D Q5 and L2D Q5 came out and I could go a week backpacking with one set of batteries for each light. When they split off to Olight, Eagletac, 4Sevens, etc., other brands started to compete that gave more options like sublumen lows (4Sevens) and thicker body tubes for more durability and better heatsinking (Olight). Many of these companies updated their circuits to work better with lithium batteries, which Fenix kept backtracking on their claims that lithiums worked with their AA and AAA lights. Then Fenix and many other companies got sued for patent infringement by Surefire for taking their tailcap lockout feature, so newer Fenix lights can accidentally turn on in your backpack. Don't get me wrong, I still like Fenix lights. But I'm not going to pretend that they are the only decent flashlight company that doesn't charge $100 for every light nowadays. We are well past the days of Maglite, Fenix, and Surefire being the only real options.


----------



## Boko (Mar 5, 2017)

I take it "Three essential torches" actually means three in addition to a Fenix E01?


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 5, 2017)

This is how I took it as well Boko, and so in that case here are my three Essential Flashlights along with my E01...........


image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Boko said:


> I take it "Three essential torches" actually means three in addition to a Fenix E01?


----------



## wjv (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd need 4:

1) Olight Mini Intimidator Mini II - 3,200 lumen flood

2) Olight SR52UT - 1,100 lumen with 800+ meters of thow

3) A "house" light like a Fenix PD32/35 (1x18650) or a Fenix LD50 (2x18650)

4) A EDC in 1xAA or 1xCR123 with a moonlight mode that is 1 lumen or less


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 8, 2017)

If 3 = none...
15 = 3... go ahead Ven...


----------



## markr6 (Mar 8, 2017)

I typically only use a few lights these days, all Zebralights:

1. H600w - backpacking, kayaking, or pretty much anything requiring a headlamp (except running, see below)
2. SC600w III HI - sometimes I'll take it backpacking, use around home
3. H52w - running at night. It's been months though due to knee pain and finally knee surgery. I may give it up completely and look for other ways to exercise.

I like my SC63w and Malkoff MD2 with Nichia 219, but don't use them enough to make that list.


----------



## tech25 (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't let my SO see this list it might limit me from buying anymore lights... Jk

1- ZL H600fc- HiCRI headlamp with a floody profile running on 18650.
2- Okluma tinyDC with 4k xpl and H17F driver- programmable and floody good for EDC, just would like an 18650 body...
3- Malkoff MD2 with M61N and high low ring- I use this for work has a great beam profile with a long running low. 

My honorable mention would be a PK PR1, small, great beam profile and perfectly spread settings with good runtime- the UI is very intuitive. I switch off between this and the malkoff for work and this gets my jacket pocket as backup- I don't have and don't want to buy more rechargeable batteries so this gets backup most of the time.

My other lights are mostly backups for power outages malkoff drop in for mag light, malkoff M61L in a surefire 6p with a cr123 extension. ZL H51fw and a ZL SC600w. I'm missing a bunch off hand...


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> If 3 = none...
> 15 = 3... go ahead Ven...





I like it!! :laughing:


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 11, 2017)

Greetings from a fellow UK resident

If limited to 3:

Maus in aluminium - my brand new EDC. Very easy to carry, 2 good modes

Spy 007 - very much the luxury end but this would actually be my "only 1 torch allowed" option. Six settings, mine goes from sub 1mA to 3300mA. Used it to supplement a headlamp in a 24hr race and it performed very well. Rugged enough for anything you'd use an expensive torch for

McGizmo Haiku XP-G2 - compromise between XM-L high lumens/low CRI and 219 low lumens/high CRI. A visual work of art.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 11, 2017)

If I only get 3 they would be: Photon Freedom, HDS EDC HCRI, and Surefire Minimus M Vision headlamp. I have to have an EDC (the Photon), a headlamp, and a light that does ultra low to moderate output. As said elsewhere in this thread, 3 isn't enough and my Surefire/Malkoffs and Titan-A will get lonely.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 11, 2017)

Hard to get by 3, I currently EDC around 4, so that's close enough... :thinking:

Malkoff VME 1xCR123 M61WLL (or Malkoff VME 1xAA M31L). SF Minimus. SF P1R.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 11, 2017)

I cried when I tried to come up with 3. The others kept getting jealous & fighting. They kept begging over & over "pick me! Pick me!!!!" I couldn't take it. My 3 ended up being a match, candle, and a lighter.


----------



## SimonC (Mar 12, 2017)

Without having specific uses in mind, just from my hobbyist perspective ...

1. HDS Rotary (123 tube)
2. Malkoff MD2 with hi/lo ring and M61
3. Surefire M6 with incandescent lamp


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 13, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I cried when I tried to come up with 3. The others kept getting jealous & fighting. They kept begging over & over "pick me! Pick me!!!!" I couldn't take it. My 3 ended up being a match, candle, and a lighter.


Great choice tried and true!!


----------



## Barrington (Mar 16, 2017)

Well this thread has certainly made fascinating reading. One of the surprises (for me) has been the sheer variety of choices you have all made. I've done a quick count up of the different manufacturers selected and there are no fewer than 32! The order of popularity is as follows: -

Malkoff 12
Fenix 12
Zebralight 10
Thrunite 8
HDS 6
Surefire 6
Nitecore 5
Olight 4
Klarus 3
EagleTac 3
Jetbeam 3
Armytek 2
Lumintop 2
McGizmo 2
Maglite 2
4sevens 2
Petzl 1
TiCN 1
Peak 1
JiL 1
Oveready 1
Ku Ti 1
Cool Fall 1
Acebeam 1
BLF 1
Xeno 1
Ledlenser 1
TinyDC 1
Arc 1
Maus 1
Spy 1
Photon 1

And as a way of showing the different form factors I've counted up either headtorch, lantern or battery type. I haven't separated them according to whether they are single or multiple batteries because, well, I didn't think of it until I'd done it! The breakdown is: -


AAA 17
AA 15
CR123 17
18650 27
headtorch 14
lantern 2
other 12

The 'others' include other kinds of batteries, unidentified batteries and special rechargeable packs. Fascinating to see Malkoff coming out (equal) top. I'd never heard of them before I started this thread but they are clearly worthy of my attention. I was already familiar with Fenix and Thrunite and am not surprised to see them towards the top of the list but I think Zebralight will have to have one or two lights added to my wish list.

I apologise if my count is not exactly accurate - it really was a quick count up. And thank you all once again for your contributions to this thread. So far......


----------



## Grijon (Mar 16, 2017)

Very interesting - great idea to count, Barrington!


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 16, 2017)

What's going on here? If your list is accurate, NO Elzettas? Well, as an Elzetta fan, I must change that!

1. Elzetta Bones with flood lens. (Back Yard night checker)
2. Elzetta Charlie w/3 primaries, AVS with crenellated bezel, standard lens. Click tailcap. (Home defense)
3. Elzetta Bravo, unbored. Hi/lo tailcap. Primaries or one16650 with malkoff M61N drop-in. Lo profile bezel. (All around the house tool)

But in truth, the light that is with me at all times is my Lumintop ToolCu. I know that's 4 but couldn't live without it!


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 16, 2017)

Boy. Tough one. 

1) Have to be my SC52W L2. My first good light, my most used and most carried. Sure the 62w is a little more utilitarian, but the 52 just disappears in my pocket and has over half the lumens. So that's my first nod. 

2) Bejeez, this is tough... But I have to say my G2 16650 incandescent. Just such a pleasure to use, I really like plastic lights- drops don't hurt, hold it in my teeth, toss it in a bag. Perfect. 

3) Oh boy. If my mag ml50l had slightly better tint I'd take that. My xl50 doesn't quite have the throw of the ml25lt, but I love the form factor/UI (and the tint is very good). My 6D Dynalite is my favorite big light to use, but is limited to incan brightness (though excellent throw). But it's too cool, and one of my few non-mag big lights. So I have to say the Dynalite takes spot #3, as it's my favorite walking light. 

Phew! That was tough!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 17, 2017)

Barrington said:


> Hi. I've just joined this forum today although I've been reading it for a while. I live in the UK so I generally refer to torches rather than flashlights!
> 
> By local standards I have a small collection of around 16 torches - but even this is considered dangerously eccentric by most of my friends. I'd be very interested to know what you guys with large collections would choose if you had to restrict yourselves to just three torches. (Scary huh?!)
> 
> Barrington



16 torches? Try mine, over 170+ torches and still buying. As I write this, i have about four on the way. 

Okay, I accept your challenge, If i had to go away for awhile, these are the top three lights i would DEFINITELY CARRY:

1. Olight M2X-UT - Since there may be situations when I'm out in the field, should i need to see something far in an emergency, this is my go to light. It throws pretty good, about 700-800 meters. I own bigger lights with better throw, but this one being a single 18650 thrower, is easier to carry around. 

2. Zebralight SC600 MKII - This has been my steady 18650-based EDC. Excellent for general lighting providing the best possible runtime, excellent output (~1000 lumens) compared to any lights of this size. 

3. Zebralight SC52/Four Sevens Quark AA Tac - It's a toss up between those two, so I would most probably carry one or the other. The reason I have at least one light capable of using a standard cell (AA) so should I be caught on extended periods without the possibility of recharging my 18650's I have something that runs on standard cells you can just practically find anywhere plus both these lights have excellent runtimes (about 30-days on lowest modes). 

The reason why I prefer single-celled lights because in a pinch, you will just use up one cell at a time compared to bigger lights with multiple 18650's or lights that run on multiple AA's wherein you will exhaust your stash in no time at all. Light efficiency is king when you absolutely need to push your lights to run beyond expectations. But of course, I also pack a solar panel (28-watt Solaric-based high efficiency) and USB-charge capable lithium ion chargers (XTAR MC2, Nitecore UM20) so i'm good until the sun don't shine.  

But on regular days, as in casual, non-danger moments, I carry with me the following: 1. Generic Convoy C8 XPL H1 90k+ lux 2. Generic Convoy S2+ 1000 lumens 3. Zebralight SC52 this way should my bag get stolen, I wont cry as these lights are easily replaceable and cheap. Also if anybody has to borrow, you can hand it over without worry that they might nick the anodizing. I know that SC52 is not relatively cheap, but for me it is still the best pocket carry light ever so i never leave home without it.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 17, 2017)

[url=https://pixxxels.org


----------



## Cronus74 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm only a few months into this hobby...and have acquired 10 or so customs...the amount of info I've learned is crazy...I never thought there would be so many variables...my favs thus far are:
1. Hanko 
2. Cool Fall Spy 007
3. Okluma 

With that said, the others (Haiku, Aqua Mule, Sinner, M6, Boss 70, etc) are all awesome in their own way.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 19, 2017)

Cronus74 said:


> I'm only a few months into this hobby...and have acquired 10 or so customs...the amount of info I've learned is crazy...I never thought there would be so many variables...my favs thus far are:
> 1. Hanko
> 2. Cool Fall Spy 007
> 3. Okluma
> ...



You are on the right track LOL!


----------



## Cronus74 (Mar 19, 2017)

xdayv said:


> You are on the right track LOL!



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BazzH (Mar 21, 2017)

Now that's a difficult one, only three ...
- upcoming ReyLight Ti-lan for its sheer beauty, AA/14500, fully tritted.
- NiteCore EC4SW 2x18650 to shed light on the matter and to go on for two weeks on low when the SHTF.
- Manker LAD as an EDC keychain. The newer one with the proper straw hat red LEDS.

But wait! I need a sturdy EDC AA light too Olight probably! Oh, and a headlamp. Oh and something small and luminous to show off to my friends ... Ah well, there you have it. Three just isn't enough .


----------



## Barrington (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok - I'll update the figures when I get a bit of time, probably at the weekend. I'll also see if there is anything else of interest to be extracted from the contributions you have made. Perhaps an overall winner.

The idea of this thread was to see what you guys felt were the most practical, and therefore useful, torches in your collections. This is a different thing from your FAVOURITE torches - which may not be so practical but you love them anyway. Maybe just because they have a particular distinguishing feature or just because they are cool. (Perhaps a subject for a separate thread?) If you asked me what was MY favourite it probably would not come from the three essentials that I picked.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Apr 14, 2017)

Only 3 lights? You came to the wrong neighborhood kid.. 

Haha, i kid, :welcome:.

Anyway, number one is easy.. 

1. Maglite Solitare. Puts out a great deal of light for only one AAA battery (easy to carry extra batteries as well).
2. Maglite ML300L - 3D, lasts a long time on alkalines but works great with rechargeables as well. It's around 600 lumens, great for outdoors. (probably won't ever need to replace the batteries in this, but i'd keep a spare handy)
3. Thrunite TN4A - 4AA Multimode, lasts an hour on turbo mode (1150lumens) and down to 93 hours on low mode (15 lumens) and 80 days on firefly (moonlight mode - 0.5 lumens). It has other modes too. Better keep an extra spare of batteries on hand with this if you plan on using the high/turbo modes.

To be honest though, i'd also carry another one of my Mags with me along with my LEDLenser T7, Fenix LD41, and Coast HP7 with me because it's generally easier/faster to switch flashlights than batteries but if i had to pick 3... it was so hard to choose but i managed to find the 3 i'd most go for.


----------



## Witterings (Apr 14, 2017)

Zebralight SC52w, 62w and Ultratac K18 

I'd like to include a Nirecore MH20GT as nothing else comes close to it for throw and I use it quite a bit for shooting in the evenings (just airguns in the garden) but as that's mainly just for one specific purpose it's kind of essential to me but not for everyday usage.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 14, 2017)

20 years ago, my 3 were a streamlight stinger, magcharger, and mini mag. 3 years ago it was a tn36utvn, Eagletac sc200c2, and streamlight microstream. Now, sc600 mm III, sr52ut, & hl60r. Of course that's changed from the last time I was asked that question 2 months ago


----------



## joelbnyc (Apr 14, 2017)

I like my:
Nitecore MH20 1x18650
Manker E11 1x14500
Ultratac K18 1x10440.

I'd prob have an olight X7 4x18650 or similar for one of those if I could justify it presently.


----------



## Strintguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Good thread... if push comes to shove I would pick these:

1. HDS 170N Rotary... I find it's the one I reach for most times
2. OR V5 triple Nichia with Cryos Bezel, FiveMega 18500 body, ZR Shorty tailcap
3. Malkoff M61L 219 v2 in MD2 with hi/low cut-down to 18500 with ZRS tailcap


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Apr 14, 2017)

Zebralight SC63w: Small enough to EDC, great tint, great UI and can use as a headlight with my headband.
Manker U21vn XPL PDT: Usably wide beam, great throw, small enough to easily throw in a pocket.
Eagtac 6XLvn: Very balanced 6,400 lumen/155k lux, great beam, small enough to fit in a pocket.


----------



## stephenk (Apr 14, 2017)

My 3 essential lights are:
LED Lenser P7QC - for RGBW light painting fun.
Convoy L6 - for impressive output vs cost. 
Fenix HL10 - lightweight headlamp for night running. 

My three Convoy S2+ in cool, neutral, and warm white are a close 4,5,and 6th.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 15, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I cried when I tried to come up with 3. The others kept getting jealous & fighting. They kept begging over & over "pick me! Pick me!!!!" I couldn't take it. My 3 ended up being a match, candle, and a lighter.



Made my day there!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2017)

Narrowing it down to three is difficult, but for now I would say;
1. HDS 250 Rotary
2. Surefire P1R Peacekeeper
3. Olight R50 Pro


----------



## eh4 (Apr 17, 2017)

I already answered on page one, but I want to add that I'm still relying on the same three lights, and they pretty much take care of my day to night needs, really well. 
I wanted to get a spare H600w MK II while they were still available but I waited too long and had to get an H600Fw instead, which is a light I also wanted anyways. 

Comparing the H600Fw and the Ti3 i notice that they are virtually the same light pattern and light levels - though the Ti3 goes no brighter than the Medium 1 level of the H600Fw, and the H600Fw has something like 30x the runtime of the Ti3 on firefly, and over 8x maximum brightness on high. 
The Thrunite Ti3 though is extremely handy, and gets pulled out more often than the Zebralight. 
Point being that between the two of them I've got almost all of the features that I want at all times; very efficient runtimes, very compact and handy, very bright, and a spare light, without any real difference in tint, beam pattern, or brightness levels. 
So they end up being interchangeable most of the time, great ergonomics with both; a great, unobtrusive, 2 light combination for 24-7 carry. 

Still looking for an optimal thrower, but the warm AT Predator Pro with XB-H led does the job fine for now.

So aside from specific brands and models, what three roles or groups of qualities are essential? 
To me it would be a very small and handy light, a powerful and versatile, general purpose light with efficient low, and a bright light that throws well that can also run for at least one long night.


----------



## rayman (Apr 17, 2017)

For me that would be 1.) an EDC light (most likely an AAA ligth), 2.) a modded Maglite for the house and 3.) some flood light for camping/hiking.

At the moment that is:
1.) Lumintop Tool Ti
2.) Maglite with 3000k XM-L2
3.) Spark SD-52 with neutral emitter


----------



## Barrington (Jun 13, 2017)

So.... the up to date numbers are as follows: -


Zebralight18Malkoff13Fenix13Thrunite10HDS7Surefire7Nitecore7Olight5Maglite5EagleTac4Jetbeam3Elzetta3VN3Klarus3Lumintop3Manker3Armytek24sevens2McGizmo2Ultratac2Ledlenser2Cool Fall2Oveready1Ku Ti1Petzl1Acebeam1BLF1Xeno1TiCN1TinyDC1Arc1Muyshondt1Spy1Photon1Dynalite1Hanko1Okluma1Reylight1Peak1JiL1Spark1


and battery/types


AAA19AA
21CR123191865037headtorch12lantern2other11

So Zebralight starting to move clear. But wow!! What a variety of manufacturers, styles and models. I certainly never expected this when I started the thread. I will try and count through and see if I can establish an overall winning EDC torch/flashlight when I have a bit more time.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jun 13, 2017)

Just a heads up, the TinyDC is the Okluma light.


----------



## glimmer (Jun 13, 2017)

Love the running tally on this old thread! Good job!

My 3:

1) Malkoff MDC. 123 Nichia version. Great tint, super well built, nice size. Does everything I need in a small pocket light. Love this thing! 

2) Surefire P2X Fury. Simple, only 2 modes, starts on low. This is 2 lights in one for me- very usable low mode, with 46 hour run time. Plenty of light at 15 lumens for most tasks. 600 lumen high mode has great throw for a light of this size, and is impressive. Great for camping, fishing, outdoors. 

3) Headlamp. Currently I'm using a Streamlight, but badly need to upgrade. Still, a headlamp is just so damn useful whether climbing around the attic, camping, or fishing at night.


Honorable mention goes to my 2 x C-cell Maglight. This is the banger for around the house. Simple enough for the wife, bright enough, and nice run times with the C-cells. Not a sexy light, but well built and just works. Affordable too.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 13, 2017)

My most essential three picks, based on my most carried in its head diameter class, are these three: 

Small size: Olight S2 Baton. It goes with me whenever I have my keys on me, because they are what it is attached to. Mid price range small light, I never did get excited about the many possible choices in selecting a small light. Nightcore Concept 1 may be next for me in this size class. 

Medium size: I get excited about selecting a medium size light. I want to be able to use lower modes for normal heat and normal run time, but what I am excited about is the ability, if I want, to be able to rapidly discharge the fuel supply in a brief blaze of glory. Nitecore: TM06Svn 4 x XHP50.2 is the bees knees for this. Four cells, four high power .2 iteration emitters, 9,500 lumen short burst, 50mm/two inch compact straight cylinder head and body diameter. Anything slightly smaller is a lot less powerful, anything a little more powerful is a lot larger. I edc this item in its hip holster. 

Large size: This is where it gets very exciting selecting the best power/throw combination. Acebeam X65vn 11,500 lumen and 1,600 meter throw is the unbeaten power/throw combination. Any other light either puts out more lumens but closer in, or much less lumens further out. 11,500 lumen and 1,600 meter throw is the outer limit of hand held led lights. 
I carry two of these, one in each hand, for my several mile nightly walk. The effect of two of these is breathtaking.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi,

My three essential flashlights:








Small: Surefire Sidekick on/with my keys. (low key EDC) (low, med, high) I got this when it was released and I love it.








Medium: Surefire E1B dual output (high, low) (full EDC) This was actually a gift and replaced my former EDC which was a Surefire KL1 head mounted on a Vital Gear FB01 body, and that one had replaced the KL1 head on a E1e body which had replaced the incandescent head of that E1e.







Large: "Mac's Customs" one of the "Unique Surefires" (LU10 Kit modified, 3x Cree XR-E P4 WG tint, MCR17XR Reflectors, 17670 powered, Tri-Flupic Driver - Currently set at 20ma Low, 850ma High, 2.3 amps Burst, SW02 Tailswitch, Custom Heatsink - I copied this from one of his old threads) My Nightstand light. Got this many years ago and it has served me very well and continues to do so. BUT it needs regular (every 6 months) cleaning of threads and contacts otherwise it starts flickering. And I guess I should look for some new batteries as the ones I use are still the ones that came with the light. If there was no time for sentimentalities this would also be hands down, "the one" light for me.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 14, 2017)

A flooder, a pencil beam and a zoomie


----------



## seery (Jun 14, 2017)

Three essentials...

Flashlight ---> Acebeam K60

Lantern ---> Fenix CL20 or CL25R

Headlamp ---> Fenix HL55


----------

